

Poor Internet for poor people: Why Facebooks Internet.org equals economic racism - ryan_j_naughton
http://qz.com/385821/poor-internet-for-poor-people-why-facebooks-internet-org-amounts-to-economic-racism/

======
paulhauggis
"Perhaps the only way the second world and the third world can grow is to
behave like they’re first world nations, and demand to be treated on par with
every other netizen in the world."

If I had a choice between nothing and what Facebook is offering, I would
choose the something. The third world needs to earn it, not demand it. Just
like the rest of the world.

~~~
achanda358
The problem is this: Facebook is offering Facebook, and a few other services.
What if an user does not want Facebook? If net neutrality is true, an user
should be able to access anything over any carrier.

